# background questions



## mickybela (Feb 28, 2018)

Là ngôi làng nhỏ xinh xắn nằm cạnh bãi biển Tam Thanh thành phố Tam Kỳ, *làng bích họa Tam Thanh* là ngôi làng bích họa đầu tiên tại Việt Nam thu hút giới trẻ.

Nằm cách trung tâm Tp. Đà Nẵng tầm 70km, để đến được làng bích họa Tam Thanh bạn có thể đi theo đường quốc lộ 1A đến Tp. Tam Kỳ, Quảng Nam rồi rẽ về hướng biển Tam Thanh.







Làng bích họa thu hút giới trẻ khám phá

Hơn 100 ngôi nhà thuộc xã Tam Thanh, tỉnh Quảng Nam đã được các nghệ sĩ Hàn Quốc biến hóa trở nên đẹp mắt, sống động hơn. Làng bích họa này giờ là điểm đến thu hút giới trẻ Việt.

Lâu nay, ấn tượng lớn nhất khi đi dọc sông Trường Giang (Quảng Nam) của du khách vẫn chỉ là một vùng quê cát trắng khô cằn, đói nghèo, lạc hậu níu chân những làng chài ven biển. Nhưng bây giờ, một trong những ngôi làng chài nghèo ven biển này - “làng bích họa Tam Thanh” - lại có thể thu hút hàng trăm lượt người đến tham quan mỗi ngày...

Chiếc đũa thần kỳ diệu nào đã biến miền quê nghèo hiu hắt này thành điểm đến hấp dẫn vậy? Thực tế, chẳng có sự đầu tư “khủng” hay một phép màu nào cho nơi này cả. Khác chăng là đã “có người” chỉ giúp cho cộng đồng có cách nhìn mới, tự phát hiện ra cái đẹp, sự quyến rũ vốn từng lặng lẽ nơi này...
Từ dự án nhân văn...

Cuối tháng 6.2016, một dự án hợp tác văn hóa mang đậm tính nhân văn do UBND tỉnh Quảng Nam cùng Đại sứ quán Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam phối hợp thực hiện tại thôn Trung Thanh, xã Tam Thanh (TP.Tam Kỳ, tỉnh Quảng Nam) là “làm mới” một làng chài bằng các tranh vẽ trên những bức tường của 100 nhà dân. Làng biển Trung Thanh bỗng có tên mới là “làng bích họa đầu tiên tại Việt Nam”. 

Kinh phí không cao, nhưng hàng chục tình nguyện viên là các sinh viên mỹ thuật đến từ Hàn Quốc đã cùng sống và vẽ với người dân địa phương hơn 1 tháng trời. Với thông điệp “Art for a better community - Nghệ thuật vì một cộng đồng tốt đẹp hơn”, các họa sĩ đã biến những mảng tường gạch cũ kỹ, mấp mô, xuống cấp... trở thành những bức họa sặc sỡ sắc màu.

Nội dung những bức họa trên tường chỉ “phản ánh” chân thực cảnh sắc, đời sống thường nhật ở chính làng chài này. Đó là những cảnh thiên nhiên với các rặng dừa nghiêng bóng xuống dòng Trường Giang, những con thuyền cập bến buổi hoàng hôn trên biển, hay chính những nhân vật trong các ngôi nhà cũ, xuống cấp, là những đứa trẻ hồn nhiên thả diều, đá bóng, những phiên chợ quê ngồi chồm hổm góc làng. Có nơi là chân dung cô gái xứ Quảng dịu dàng trong tà áo dài, lão ngư với khuôn mặt dạn dày sóng gió, hay đứa bé thơ ngóng ra biển chờ cha... Cứ như thế, các ngóc ngách của ngôi làng chợt bừng sáng tranh vẽ đủ màu sắc kể những câu chuyện bình dị, chân thực ở làng quê biển.... đến chiếc “cần câu cạn”.

Đến thành phố Tam Kỳ, ghé thăm *đài tưởng niệm Mẹ Thứ* rồi chạy xe vòng về biển Tam Thanh tận hưởng cuộc sống làng bích họa là hành trình hấp dẫn đối với nhiều du khách. Không chỉ hàng trăm lượt du khách đến với làng bích họa Tam Thanh phải trố mắt ngạc nhiên trước những hình ảnh sống động, đẹp đẽ đến phát sốt này, mà chính người dân Tam Thanh cũng ngỡ ngàng nhận ra cuộc sống, hình ảnh thân quen, người dân trong làng mình đẹp đến vậy. Chỉ qua những nét vẽ tả thật, cộng thêm chút sắc màu của sơn nước, sinh viên các trường mỹ thuật Hàn Quốc đã giúp cho người dân địa phương lẫn du khách nhận rõ được cuộc sống tươi đẹp ở ngay xung quanh mình. Giúp cho những thanh thiếu niên tạm dừng thói quen dán mặt vào máy tính và smartphone, để đến với làng bích họa, được sống chậm với làng chài bình yên này, để cảm nhận rằng cuộc sống đôi khi cần những khoảng lặng, cần chút tinh tế để nhận biết giá trị tốt đẹp không phải ở đâu xa.






Hình ảnh đẹp về làng bích họa Tam Thanh

Riêng với người dân Tam Thanh, bỗng dưng có thêm được một “cần câu cạn”, giúp các phụ nữ, trẻ em có thêm nghề làm dịch vụ du lịch. Nhà nhà treo bảng giữ xe, bán chè ngọt, nước giải khát. Là dịp để trưng bày, giới thiệu và bán rẻ cho du khách những đặc sản đậm chất quê như hải sản tươi ngon của vùng biển ngang, nước mắm đậm đà nguyên chất, hay những loại rong rêu biển cả mà không dễ nơi đâu cũng mua được.

Làng bích họa Tam Thanh bỗng dưng thành nổi tiếng, tràn ngập hình ảnh, clip đẹp trên mạng xã hội, lôi kéo thanh thiếu niên khắp mọi miền đất nước đến tham quan, trải nghiệm. Tuy nhiên, cái được lớn lao là giúp cho các thanh niên nhận diện được cuộc sống tươi đẹp luôn ở quanh chúng ta nếu biết lặng nhìn, quan sát tinh tế thêm một chút. Và đặc biệt, giúp họ nhận chân được giá trị của công tác tình nguyện xã hội. Mọi hoạt động tình nguyện, nếu để tâm, làm việc bằng lòng yêu thương, vì mục đích nhân văn, chắc chắn sẽ mang lại hiệu quả xã hội ngoài sự mong đợi như làng bích họa Tam Thanh bây giờ.

Nếu có thời gian, bạn có thể tham quan, khám quá thêm các *địa điểm du lịch tại Quảng Nam* vô cùng phong phú và đa dang hàng năm vẫn thu hút hàng nghìn lượt du khách.

Nguồn: *https://kingtravel.tv/dia-diem-du-lich/du-lich-quang-nam/lang-bich-hoa-tam-thanh.html*


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 28, 2018)

No photo attached


----------



## Designer (Feb 28, 2018)

mickybela said:


> Please bear with me. This is a picture from the 5th roll of film I've ever shot from a real camera. I've got some learnin' to do, and I hope you can help.
> 
> This was taken with a Rebel Ti with a 420 EX flash bouncing off the white ceiling. The camera was set to Auto mode, so 1/90", f/4.5 at about 65mm. I was about 4 feet away. The photo's cropped, but otherwise untouched and no color/exposure corrections on the scan.
> 
> ...


Greetings, and welcome!

Re-size your file size to about 1MP and drag 'n drop it into your post.

It's hard to analyze issues without seeing the photo.

Typically, if your camera is in "auto", either leave it there or use "manual" mode to override the camera.

If you are bouncing the flash off the ceiling, are both the camera and flash in "TTL" mode?  That is supposed to set the exposure for you, but if something is changed, then you will see problems.

Depending on what lens (what lens?) the DOF calculation could indeed need f/22, but that doesn't necessarily mean your shutter speed has to change as well.  A very slow shutter speed (1/6 sec.) would darken the background, (out of range of the flash) but that's about all, because the duration of the flash is much shorter, so the subject that is in range of your flash should be exposed correctly.  

Ahh... heck... I'm only guessing until we see the photo.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hello and welcome.....


----------

